# Recent acquisition original July 63



## vastingray (Dec 25, 2019)

Picked this up a couple weeks ago original Coppertone July 63


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 25, 2019)

WoW...another fantastic specimen too add to your heard !

Merry Christmas and happy hunting. 

Rafael


----------



## vastingray (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks Rafael  Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 26, 2019)

July of 63 is a pretty early one. What the earliest one you have? Nice Christmas Score!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 26, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> July of 63 is a pretty early one. What the earliest one you have? Nice Christmas Score!



I’ve got several mays the earliest I’ve ever seen is an April 30th owned by the Westphals


----------



## vastingray (Dec 26, 2019)

Here’s original warranty card for the 63 Coppertone J-38  Stingray


----------

